# New GPU OC, 8400GS



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

The following picture is whilst under the most stressful situations I can try.
Winamp, WMP11, Nvidia stability test. Are there any specific stress testers anyone can tell me about?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Temps under Idle...


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Just tried out Quake 4 (I dont really game on the PC much, I got it free) through this card, and it never stuttered once. Highest graphical settings, all detail.
It didnt go above 42 degrees centigrade either, which is surprising, as its idle is 39-40. Anyone had any experience volt modding one of these? Seems like a damn solid card to me. Half profile too, looks tiny with a Zalman fitted to it!!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you tried Prime95 or Orthos?

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Prime95_d4363.html


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, the system pictured above was prime stable for over 30 hours, Orthos doesn't agree with something on my system, every time I run it, even before setting off a stress test, it crashes something in Explorer. I gave up with it and rely on Prime95 now.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

What I meant was are there any GPU specific testing utilities?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Odd, I was just thinking the same thing. Have heard of something, but am drawing a blank at the moment.

This one looks interesting, did a quick scan of the the faq's and the link to the results in the first one. Have to try it when I get home from work. Will look around for a few others and edit, if I can.
http://freestone-group.com/video-card-stability-test.htm 

This sounds better, and it's from guru3d.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1717

Here's the post at Hardware Canucks where I found the guru3d link, also recommended is RivaTuner.
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/video-cards/5322-whats-good-gpu-stress-program.html


----------

